# $75 Fluval G-series



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

http://www.fluval-g.com/pdf/Fluval-G_rebate_coupon_CA.pdf

This is a substantial discount off a filter which sounds really amazing on paper. I may be getting one for Christmas to try out on a planted tank. Valid until end of March '11. I kinda want someone to buy and test one out first before I get mine so if this is what you were waiting for let me know what you think lol.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a fluval G6. It really does get the job done, sure the gph is not as high as some other cheaper canister filters and such, but the water that passes through is exceptionally clean, I can tell because the output never has any particles and such buildup in the output nozzles and the tube itself whereas my 2217 starts to have gunk build up in there (meaning that stuff actually got through the filter). It also looks pretty awesome and never fails to impress people who see it, I keep my cabinet opened, that's how nice it looks  Maintenance is a cinch compared to other canisters since you only have to unplug the power, and take out the 2 canister-looking things for carbon and the filter cartridge. If you have any other specific questions about the G6, feel free to ask.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

You may have just sold me on it lol. I did see their pitch about how it looks nice so people will want to see it and since you actually do say that I can believe it now lol. Would love to run one on the 90 in my room.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Glad I could be of service  I have it running in conjunction with a 2217 in my 90 gallon malawi tank, keeps the water quite clean.

How much is the g6 going for nowadays?


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I don't remember but when I saw it last I remember 3 - 400ish. Could be wrong.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I would actually pay the price for a Fluval G series if the supplies weren't also so expensive. If I could recharge and refill all the media myself or perhaps replace the membrane and filtration elements myself I would consider it.

Particulate does not distress fish, dissolved nutrient waste (nitrate, phosphate, etc) does, and I don't honestly believe any high-tech filter can change the fundamental reality that the number one way to create high quality aquarium water is frequent (perhaps twice a week or daily) water changes. 

Since I no longer keep any species that require more than a weekly water change to live long lives, I find that we all rest a lot easier. 
It is, after all, supposed to be my hobby, not my jobby.


Warren

P.S. Did anybody else here that stupid "like a G6" song and think of the Fluval filter, not the airplane?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Cory said:


> I don't remember but when I saw it last I remember 3 - 400ish. Could be wrong.


You're way off Cory. The G3 is $499 and the G6 is $569. Very nice filter however way too expensive in my opinion.
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5809/c7359/p17554063.html
--
Paul


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> I would actually pay the price for a Fluval G series if the supplies weren't also so expensive. If I could recharge and refill all the media myself or perhaps replace the membrane and filtration elements myself I would consider it.
> 
> Particulate does not distress fish, dissolved nutrient waste (nitrate, phosphate, etc) does, and I don't honestly believe any high-tech filter can change the fundamental reality that the number one way to create high quality aquarium water is frequent (perhaps twice a week or daily) water changes.
> 
> ...


good post, and good point 

and maybe I'm a cheapskate, but I can't picture spending 600 bucks on a filter for my aquarium, no matter how good it looks/works. you know how many plecos i could buy with 600 bucks?!?!?


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

$600 would buy me a pretty wicked huge tank on Kijiji. 

W


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Thanks Paul, I remembered it being expensive just not HOW expensive lol. I think it was on sale when I saw it too. I usually dont get caught in hype about products but something about THIS filter has me excited and has since it came out.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Only reason I got the G6 is because I bought 2 setups at once, sold one for 400 and my 90 gallon complete setup essentially costed me $200 including the G6, eheim 2217, tank, stand, heater, light, lids etc. I got pretty lucky


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

No doubt one of the nicest looking canisters out there but that doesn't warrant their huge price tag. I can't get myself to pay full price for it, especially since I have not seen any reviews proving that it is exceptionally better than the rest of the canister filters out there.

The only time I can see myself owning one is like how Phillip came across his. $600 can get you a complete sump setup for your tank. Which in my opinion is a better option.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

So I should skip on it? A sump sounds nice but too big for the cabinet style I have under my 90 .I guess the fact that it looks so darn cool is warping my perception. I do hate cannister filters after all. Even if they are square.. and shiny... and digitalerific.... 

$600 is a bit steep through even with $75 off. I guess it's a new wardrobe for Christmas afterall .


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

For 600 I'd prefer to buy two fluval fx5s and still have some money left over for buying media. The G series look spiffy but upon really close inspection I just feel that it is built of glossy ridig cheap plastic. I'd rather a sturdy workhorse filter than a pricey high-tech item.

I'll have to get more experience with a G series to have a definitive opinion about it, but that's what comes to mind when I see floor models.

Do g series have;
Built in heaters?
Uv sterilizers?
A backwash port?

Those things would have me much more interested.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I thought they had built in heating and read outs on ph nitrite etc. but didn't see it listed anywhere when I checked again. I may have merged two different filters in my head which is why I thought this was so amazing.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

The G series have a built-in digital thermometer, but I don't think there is a heater. The top of the line Eheim pro filters might have a heater if I remember correctly.

I know there's no ph or nitrate readout. There's temp, and a flow meter to show how clogged the filter is.


----------

